# What outboard EQ/Compressors do you use with hardware synths?



## rgames (Oct 31, 2020)

As I've started incorporating hardware synths into my setup over the past couple years I've been looking at outboard EQs and compressors. In addition to the preamps on my interface (RME Fireface 802) I have a one-channel outboard preamp/compressor/EQ (dbx 676) for recording live instruments and I'm familiar with preamps but I started looking at dedicated two-channel EQs+compressors for my (growing) synth collection. Holy crap they're expensive.

I guess you can just use a preamp - most have line level inputs and many have some EQ and compression - but it seems a waste to pay for the mic features when you don't need them. Plus it seems there aren't a lot of units set up for stereo, so you have to manually match two one-channel devices. I've been using the EQ on the inputs to the Fireface but then I forget that they're active and they screw up some other recording... so I'd like to get a hardware option that's dedicated to a few synths. More often, though, I just deal with it while composing/tracking until I print the synth track then EQ it in the box later.

I've never really done studio work with hardware synths so I've never really looked into what kinds of signal chains are in common use. So I'm curious what you guys are doing.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2020)

Chandler limited or Neve.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2020)

rgames said:


> ....... Holy crap they're expensive.



Yeah, but you can also look into lower priced Neve Clones though I have to admit that they don't sound that hot. 

So far I've got it down also to some Warm Audio Stuff for Preamp, EQ and Compressor but I'm not sold yet, nor do I think that the Warm Audio 1176 clone is right for synths. 

So, I'm in the same boat as you, just got to save those pennies and realize that it's going to cost you. And, so far the Chandler Limited stuff seems to be the best Neve style hardware out now. 

It's a whole new world out of the box.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh, one last thing, is that you can invest in some 500 series. It's a bit cheaper but then you also have to get the LunchBox which can set you back a bit initially. But, then the modules end up costing less than getting standalone units.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 1, 2020)

Compressors: I use an SSL Bus Comp, TF Pro P38 Ex and Elysia Xpressor for stereo synths, and a LA 2A clone for monos. 

EQ: a matched pair of pultec clones if I want some colour otherwise in the box.

Good shout on 500 series.


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

OK thanks. I'll take a look at the 500 series stuff.

Just seems odd that it's so tough to find an EQ that has one set of controls for a stereo pair like on a sound card mixer. I guess you just use two of them and try to get the controls matched up as best you can.

rgames


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 1, 2020)

I have an Audient Black Rack with 6 Preamps, 2 EQs and 2 Compressors. It is not sold any longer, but you might get a filled unit used for a good price due to its lack of fame. Audient is building some less expensive 8-Channel-units. Cannot say anything about their prices ... 

I'd say, if you wanna get "boutique" look into the 500series stuff. Otherwise, some additional microphone preamps with DI (like the ones from Audient). These days, you don't need to pay a fortune to get an nice and transparent-sounding DI. The difference is largely how hot your analog system can be and with hardware compressor, EQ and other FX you can obviously achieve some coloration before going into your DAW and also a very hot signal. Wether that can also be achieved by digital means in your DAW is a matter of taste and religion, I suppose.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 1, 2020)

rgames said:


> I guess you just use two of them and try to get the controls matched up as best you can.


Yup, those are all mono units. The Audient Black Rack is the same.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, In my opinion, you’ll be better off patching the synths in through the audio interface and throwing up some plugins in the daw.

I love my hardware stuff. But on synths? dunno....


----------



## CoffeeLover (Nov 1, 2020)

i love pultec eqp a1,it should be a stock eq everywhere but they are expensive so there are clones and even the bad clones outperform all the plugins. 
i can put few companies :

warm audio eqp wa,costs 699 dollars for the unit.
it is not in the pultec ballpark but it does do great job for the money.
wes audio eqp its beautifull and afordable 
tegler audio ecp 2 channel for mixbus
and Summit audio eqp 2 channel its in the pultec ballpark 
only tube eqs on vintage synths or i wont include synths at all.
id use plugin eq to cut but for warmth and color i go tubes all the way man.

tube eqs do wonderfull works on the mixbus and often i would bypass the eq and just run the mix or the group through the tubes.

I also do like the old 1073 micpre eq and would sometiones use nothing else.
also 500 series maag eq4 on strings.

and just the classic gear they do wonderful things
la2a and 1176 and neve1073 la610 and the the api 500 series modules. 

and you dont need the best stuff you can start cheap like Warm audio and Klark teknik.
it will save you bucks.
also 500 series chassis. 
cranborne audio 500adat gives you 8 channels adat and 8 slots of 500 series modules 
and its can also be a summing mixer up to 8 channels.

good luck


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

dgburns said:


> Well, In my opinion, you’ll be better off patching the synths in through the audio interface and throwing up some plugins in the daw.


Yeah that's what I do now. Or I use the EQ in the fireface mixer software. In my limited time looking in to it it seems that's what most people do. Just seems odd that people don't really do outboard EQ/compression on synths. I guess that magic hardware doesn't work on synths...

rgames


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2020)

rgames said:


> Just seems odd that people don't really do outboard EQ/compression on synths. I guess that magic hardware doesn't work on synths...
> 
> rgames



It works wonders. People just can't afford it so they lie to themselves and think that the plugin sounds just as good as the hardware. Or they say, "it's a matter of taste". It isn't. Good hardware is hard to beat. And, it took me watching this video to realize that there's just so little difference in software stuff but the hardware you can tell right a way what it's doing. It's audible.

For so long I thought I was losing my ears and mind because I can't really tell the difference between most plugins. Some are marginally better than others but in shootout after shootout I can hardly tell the difference.

But, then I saw this and you can tell EXACTLY what each knob does. It's audible.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> It works wonders. People just can't afford it so they lie to themselves and think that the plugin sounds just as good as the hardware. Or they say, "it's a matter of taste". It isn't. Good hardware is hard to beat. And, it took me watching this video to realize that there's just so little difference in software stuff but the hardware you can tell right a way what it's doing. It's audible.
> 
> For so long I thought I was losing my ears and mind because I can't really tell the difference between most plugins. Some are marginally better than others but in shootout after shootout I can hardly tell the difference.
> 
> But, then I saw this and you can tell EXACTLY what each knob does. It's audible.




Didn’t listen to the video, so not sure exactly what you’re hearing there. In my case, I could use my outboard stuff. But it really doesn’t bring anything to the table, now that there are some usefull things in the daw, imho.

What I don’t like about processing before going in is that in case I. eed to do overdubs later, it’s really hard to match the sound. And I really don’t hear that much of an improvement.

What I will say is uber important, is that the synth mates with the audio interface input, some synths might benefit from going through a mixer as the line level in can be adjusted etc.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2020)

dgburns said:


> Didn’t listen to the video, so not sure exactly what you’re hearing there. In my case, I could use my outboard stuff. But it really doesn’t bring anything to the table, now that there are some usefull things in the daw, imho.
> 
> What I don’t like about processing before going in is that in case I. eed to do overdubs later, it’s really hard to match the sound. And I really don’t hear that much of an improvement.
> 
> What I will say is uber important, is that the synth mates with the audio interface input, some synths might benefit from going through a mixer as the line level in can be adjusted etc.


The video is a mix. What is striking is that you can hear immediately what the mixer is trying to do with his board and outboard gear. Every mix decision is apparent.

For synths as a front end the hardware is used for different reasons rather than mixing. Its used to sound design. EQ is a more precise filtering than you can do with your standard synth filter. So you can slam a preamp into an EQ pick up the subtle or not so subtle distortion hit it with all the harmonics and carve out a new sound that couldn't otherwise be gotten. You can even do it with your soft synths by running it back out of your computer and through analog stuff and back in again.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2020)

Found this shootout. It's very interesting. I did the blind test and picked the usual suspects for the top spot but apparently not everybody did.

What's your take on it?

https://thelittleredlight.com/gear-reviews/100-preamp-vs-4000-preamp/?fbclid=IwAR0boNvKr-gOXw3kzl4C67G1Mw34PTIHBsH-_uQAo1GsTZN1qsmLEU4zuDM


----------



## GtrString (Nov 3, 2020)

I use a Focusrite Isa two (pre), TL Audio EQ 2012 parametric valve eq (Indigo series) and a Warm Bus-Comp (all two channel). Sometimes I run it through my Boss 500 series pedals and/or a Strymon Deco as well (all stereo i/o) for fx. (Deco as an insert to Isa Two). Chains like this can really fatten up the sounds and/ or change the sounds entirely. Use it with a Roland Juno (and many other things).


----------

